# Themis RTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (13/2/18)

The new Themis RTA has arrived.




The Digiflavor Themis RTA features a Zeus RTA inspired design and excels in performance. The Digiflavor Themis RTA measures 25mm in base diameter and has a 5ml E-Liquid capacity that is refilled through its quarter turn threadless top fill design. Featuring a user-friendly and interchangeable postless deck, the Themis RTA is available with a mesh/single coil or dual coil deck and is capable of producing outstanding flavor due to its compact chamber. In addition, the Themis RTA features a leak proof top airflow design with a satisfyingly smooth draw.

Features:

25mm Base Diameter
27mm Glass Diameter
Superior Stainless Steel & Glass Construction
Quarter Turn Threadless Top Fill Design
5ml Tank Capacity
Interchangeable Postless Build Deck
Side Mounted Flat Head Screws
PEEK Insulator
Dual Wicking Slots
Direct Side Airflow
Downward Angled Airflow For Optimal Flavor
Leak Proof Design
Dual Adjustable Top Airflow Control
12mm by 1.5mm Slots
510 & 810 Drip Tip Compatible
Gold Plated 510 Pin

Includes:

1x Digiflavor Themis RTA

1x Extra Glass Tank

1x Delrin 810 Drip Tip

1x Delrin 510 Drip Tip

1x Bag Of Spare Parts

Get yours here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2


----------

